# Help ! Puppy does not want to take a walk



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

we have had Diego since Saturday. He is 9 weeks today. We took him on a 5 minute walk in the evenings Sat & Sun with no problems. He would zig zag around from left side to right other than that he was OK.
last night we got him on the leash & went out to the driveway & he put on the breaks as soon as we hit the sidewalk.
I tried coaxing him with treats but he would'nt budge. I tried for about 2 minutes. He headed back for the house so rather than forcing him ( possibly doing the wrong thing) I gave in and he went in the crate for the night.
Any suggestions on how to overcome this not wanting to walk?

Thanks
Booey


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

giving in may actually be worse for him. This will show him that if he puts up a fight, you give in and he gets what he wants. Walking is very important, it shows him that he HAS to follow you, no questions asked. You are his leader and he has to do as you ask. Sometimes they will throw a "fit" and scream and flip around trying to get off of the leash, keep walking and let them get through their fit alone, dont talk to him or try coaxing him, just keep walking and he will eventually give up and fall into place walking with you. When he starts to throw a puppy fit give a command to keep moving "Let's go" is what i use to being our walk. 

You could try making it a game and when you leave the house, start jogging away from him using a high tone in your voice "come on lets go buddy! quick quick run!" He'll think your playing a game of chase and he "should" follow behind, from which point you could slow down to a walk and begin your walk from there.

Or, does he know the sit command yet? If he does, when you get to the driveway, make him sit right next to you, facing the same way, and then give him a treat for sitting. Then give a command to begin your walk "lets go" or "heel" whatever you chose. This will show him that you are telling him what to do and if he follows suit their are treats and praise involved!

At 9 weeks, a lot of puppies have the "leash fit". They are used to being free to run and romp around as they please. Mya was the same way, when we first tried leashing and walking it sounded like i was killing her! She screamed flailed around like a fish, and became dead weight when i pulled her forward. Within minutes of me walking (dragging her little but behind me...lol) she quickly gave up and realized being near mom was better then being left behind.

Good Luck! and keep us posted on Diego's progress!!!!


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

You have to make his walk more exciting than anything he's ever done in his life. Get a few feet in front of him and jump up and down and squeal and giggle and anything else that makes you look like an idiot! Keep walking backwards while acting goofy and I'll bet he follows you. 

Also, reward, reward, reward - save his very best special treat just for walks. If you back up 2 feet and he comes to you, squeal again and give him a treat. It may take a few times, but your voice and that special yummie will soon appeal to him.

If that fails (you obviously didn't look silly enough!







), simply turn around and walk slowly away from him without a word. Puppies don't like to be ignored, so chances are he'll follow you, and you won't have to use any force at all.

Either way, the neighbors will think you're crazy, but the pupper will get the idea.

Good luck!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GrandJanYou have to make his walk more exciting than anything he's ever done in his life. Get a few feet in front of him and jump up and down and squeal and giggle and anything else that makes you look like an idiot! Keep walking backwards while acting goofy and I'll bet he follows you.


If you want more help, have someone make a video of you acting goofy and post it for us to review and comment.









I'm just teasing. It really is about making a big deal out of little things to make the puppy excited. If they see how happy you are, they get excited and happy too. Then, they want to continue making you happy. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What works best for my puppies is to pick my puppy up, place it in the car, and drive somewhere new to walk.

I've also had problems like yours with both my GSD's when they were young. They seem to really bond to the house/yard RATHER THAN ME (uh oh) and would like to sit on the 'safe' front porch and wave goodbye to me









Since I don't want to drag them down the street or get frustrated, I just found it easier not to 'fight the battle' at all. Instead, just get everything ready, either walk the pup or pick up the pup to put it in the car (food always helps), and drive away.

Once in a new place, THEN I'm all the focus and center of my pup's attention so they walk and stay with me. Since I'm all about exhausting the puppies so they come home and behave (uh, sleep) any OFF leash activities work best. So huge fenced in school yards and me with a toy. Off the beaten path type walking trails. Place they can swim or romp in the water. Making play dates with friends and their friendly dogs. 

And later on as my pups matured and start learning that being with ME is more fun than staying on the front porch, the problem just goes away.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

We are still having that same problem with Bogart, our usual evening routine is to put him in the car and take him to a park somewhere for a walk, where he does great and loves it. This evening I tried once again to take him for a walk from the house. I got across the street to the sidewalk and he put on the brakes and didn't want to budge. So I ended up just taking him in the backyard to play with his ball. I hope he grows out of this.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

YAY! 

Bogart actually came for a walk leaving from home today. We figured we would try to both take him for a walk and it worked. We always go for walks on the nature trails in our area all three of us. Maybe he didnt like walking alone with just one of us. lol

He wanted the whole pack to go for a walk. 

Bogarts Dad


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Usually when my puppy refuses to walk it is because she is fixated on something on the ground, which could be anything at this age. If she does not walk and sits there stairing at me I coax her along. If that doesn't work I pick her up and put her 10 feet ahead, by then she is usually interested in something new ahead of her. The neighbors must think I am a nut because I am always talking to her, praising her, telling her to let go of something, telling her to "go potty" etc. I don't care, I am having fun with her and she enjoys it. Now I noticed that she is dropping the things she used to chew on like rocks, snails, the things I used to have to get out of her mouth many times during our walks. She also knows our house so when we get close to it, she really tugs to get back. I usually walk a circuit so when we get to the house she can come in. The most fun is watching her when she sees something new, like a duck and she stairs at it like its some alien, the next time she sees it she goes after it. She loves people too, so they are always a target for attention. Chasing leaves in the wind is another of her favorites.

Glenn


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Good news today. I took Diego out & he went out without any struggle. Took him on a 10 minute walk. Only issue is he sniffs at everything in sight & tries to grab any pine cones or sticks in the street but I guess that will stop eventually too. I'm just glad he is willing to walk!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah Qadira grabbed a pine cone and played with it on the driveway, pretty funny. She dropped it on the top of the driveway and chased it back down. Repeated this quite a few times. Then she wanted to bring her new toy in the house . She also loves to grab sticks and they become her chew toy in the yard. Does Diego bite your ankles, sleeves, pant legs like Qadira? Sometimes she can grab and she has a really strong bite grip. I have lost a few socks and some skin to her a few times. Her typical biting time is after breakfast and before and after dinner. She know better than to bite me when I am fixing her breakfast, that only delays her feeding time!


----------

